# Painted Reels Part 2



## MattK

Here's some we finished up this week.... thought I would share.

Not the best pictures in the world. I guess I need to hop on over to the photography forum and do some reading. Enjoy!

Shimano Chronarch 100a


----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK

Revo MGX


----------



## MattK

Curado 200B


----------



## MattK

Revo MGX


----------



## MattK

Curado 200BSF


----------



## reeltimer

Badass

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dipsay

Dude!! There are no words!!! Freeeeking Awesome. BTW, I noticed that Chronarch had full ceramics...Wow, bet that cost a pretty penny! I'd love to know what the bill on that one was..Wheeeew! Great Work Matt!


----------



## Drundel

Dipsay said:


> BTW, I noticed that Chronarch had full ceramics...


I was just gonna ask what those were.

Awesome dip job. Let me know if you find any croaker wraps, I have an idea for a project.


----------



## Aggelos

wow!awsome job! can you pm me on what kind are those images are and how you put them on?
i live in europe and its hard to send you a reel to make me one of those haha


----------



## BullyARed

Wow!


----------



## MattK

Dipsay said:


> Dude!! There are no words!!! Freeeeking Awesome. BTW, I noticed that Chronarch had full ceramics...Wow, bet that cost a pretty penny! I'd love to know what the bill on that one was..Wheeeew! Great Work Matt!


Thx man.

Yeah the full ceramics are not cheap but we sell a few sets here and there. We sell more of the ABEC7 ceramic hybrids though.


----------



## adpostel

I don't even know what to say.......





I want one? Or two, LOL..... Absolutely awesome.....


----------



## MattK

Aggelos said:


> wow!awsome job! can you pm me on what kind are those images are and how you put them on?
> i live in europe and its hard to send you a reel to make me one of those haha


This is not something I can teach you or anyone else over the internet or even in a quick tutorial. There is a lot to it, more than you would think. First you have to know how to work on reels. If the reel doesn't go back together right it will bind and simply will not work right. You have to know what areas can take paint and which can't. Then there is a lot of taping off to avoid getting paint in the tolerance sensitive areas and it has to be a perfect tape job otherwise it will come out with horrible edges. Then the paint. This is not something learned over night. You have to use the right combination of primers, paints, and finishes otherwise is will not hold up. Did I mention all the prep work you have to do to get to this point? Then the graphics. Finally the clear coats, applying clear coats to a mirror finish is a skill that takes a lot of practice.

You will wind up spending a ton of time, money, and frustration (and possibly trashing your reel) just to learn how to do it. Then it takes repetition to gain experience.... or I can do it for you.


----------



## 2400tman

Those are freckin awesome!!!! How much to have something like that done on a shamano


----------



## MattK

Until the end of the month it's $40. It's a little more if you want the frame painted also.


----------



## mtaswt

sign me up.....those are almost look too good to fish with! How long does it take you to do one?


----------



## Im Headed South

Very nice Matt, I've got a couple that need some attention so I'll be seeing you soon. 

Mike


----------



## MattK

mtaswt said:


> sign me up.....those are almost look too good to fish with! How long does it take you to do one?


Right now the wait for paint is about a week then it takes a few days to do it and let it cure. 2 weeks is a good estimate.



Im Headed South said:


> Very nice Matt, I've got a couple that need some attention so I'll be seeing you soon.
> 
> Mike


We'll be here Mike


----------



## troutsupport

The black ones and the white one are my favs.. killer work.


----------



## 1lazyasian

Very nice work


----------



## LMC Marine Service

Those are so bad [email protected]@!! nice work


----------



## OffshoreChris

Awesome... I'm def going to send some stuff your way.


----------



## Aggelos

MattK said:


> This is not something I can teach you or anyone else over the internet or even in a quick tutorial. There is a lot to it, more than you would think. First you have to know how to work on reels. If the reel doesn't go back together right it will bind and simply will not work right. You have to know what areas can take paint and which can't. Then there is a lot of taping off to avoid getting paint in the tolerance sensitive areas and it has to be a perfect tape job otherwise it will come out with horrible edges. Then the paint. This is not something learned over night. You have to use the right combination of primers, paints, and finishes otherwise is will not hold up. Did I mention all the prep work you have to do to get to this point? Then the graphics. Finally the clear coats, applying clear coats to a mirror finish is a skill that takes a lot of practice.
> 
> You will wind up spending a ton of time, money, and frustration (and possibly trashing your reel) just to learn how to do it. Then it takes repetition to gain experience.... or I can do it for you.


I need only some info on the graphics mat, on the others i have experience from my job(painter) and servicing my reels a couple of years now :smile:


----------



## V-Bottom

Very very nice...Do U do large spinning reels? i.e. Matched set of Mitchell 488's (1976) was the yr. I bought them in Swansboro, N. Carolina.....Ice Blue Color


----------



## curmudgeon

Wow! I'm speechless. Incerdible work! Green to you!


----------



## MattK

Thank you sir!


----------



## Bull Red

Excellent! 

Did you say $40 for a paint job with graphics? If so, I'm in!


----------



## MattK

Yep! Until Feb 1st it's only $40 + return shipping (if applicable) to paint the left side plate, turnkey (if applicable), right side plate, and nose piece/thumb rest. It includes your choice of base coat color, graphics, and two clear coats. It is additional to paint the frames like on the Ch100a.


----------



## Bull Red

How much more to paint the frame?


----------



## Long Pole

What are the different paint schemes that you can do?


----------



## MattK

Until Feb 1st its $30 to paint the frame. There is a lot of work and taping that goes into painting the frames.

Hopefully I will finish up my website this weekend if I have time and you can see what we have available.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress

gaftop wrap, slimin' all over the reel would be legit.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Dang nice job. Great art.


----------



## dbujnoch

what are your days and hours of operation


----------



## MattK

We are open 10-6 Monday-Friday


----------



## Billy S.

Would really like to have something like this done. However, need to see all the patterns you have available.


----------



## Rogue Runner

Looks great. You need to do me one so I can pick bussiness for you. I am thinking of powder coating or gold plating.


----------



## adpostel

My Chronarch is on its way....... should be there by Monday.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If the guy sent my reel to doesnt have time to paint my ch50mg id like to send it your way. Its worth more than $40 without a doubt.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## MattK

Billy S. said:


> Would really like to have something like this done. However, need to see all the patterns you have available.


Well you're in luck! I've been slaving away trying to build my website and since there is so much interest in this I started with the Painted Reels page found here http://txrodandreel.com/Custom_Painted_Reels.php

I am by no means a web designer so it is what it is but at least it can provide the answers to some of your questions for those that are interested. If you have any other questions feel free to pm me or just post it here


----------



## bassman72

So do we just send you the plates and thumb rest and how much to just paint like Texas Tech colors?

Thanks


----------



## Billy S.

MattK said:


> Well you're in luck! I've been slaving away trying to build my website and since there is so much interest in this I started with the Painted Reels page found here http://txrodandreel.com/Custom_Painted_Reels.php
> 
> I am by no means a web designer so it is what it is but at least it can provide the answers to some of your questions for those that are interested. If you have any other questions feel free to pm me or just post it here


That's all I was lookin' for. Thanks.
Website looks good also. Ya' done good.


----------



## MattK

bassman72 said:


> So do we just send you the plates and thumb rest and how much to just paint like Texas Tech colors?
> 
> Thanks


You could do that but I would prefer that you send the complete reel. After painting there are some adjustment that might have to be made between the turnkey and the brake case. We just like to do a final fitting to assure that everything is working properly.

We can do almost anything. If you want Tech colors we will give you Tech colors


----------



## fishingcacher

I found this video on how a water transfer is done. Considering all the work and the mess and the possibility of messing up the reel for $40 this is a steal.


----------



## MattK

That's pretty much the process besides all the prep work we have to do prior to priming. In the video they took new items to dip where as in our case we have to disassemble, clean, strip, clean again, then tape off all the areas not getting paint before we even get to the primer stage. There is no doubt that it is a lot of work but we have become very efficient at it


----------



## ComeFrom?

Matt - I talked to you on the phone the other day... I'm the nuclear guy you have known for years. I will be sending one reel as we talked about next week. I'm really looking forward to getting it back! John aka ComeFrom?


----------



## natureboy3002

what is the cost to have a reel done . I have two I would like to have painted.


----------



## natureboy3002

Whats the cost to have one done ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Post #28 natureboy

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## MattK

ComeFrom? said:


> Matt - I talked to you on the phone the other day... I'm the nuclear guy you have known for years. I will be sending one reel as we talked about next week. I'm really looking forward to getting it back! John aka ComeFrom?


Yes John, I received your email and I'm looking forward to painting your wife's reel. I will give you a call when it arrives.



natureboy3002 said:


> what is the cost to have a reel done . I have two I would like to have painted.





natureboy3002 said:


> Whats the cost to have one done ?


I have been working on my website this weekend and have finished the Painted Reels page. It should be able to answer most of your questions including ones pertaining to pricing http://txrodandreel.com/Custom_Painted_Reels.php

As always, if you have any more questions just post them up or shoot me a PM


----------



## FishmanSA

You will not be dissapointed...Matt just finished up my calcutta and it came out awesome!


----------



## MattK

Thx for the props Fishman!

His is one of these that I was reassembling yesterday


----------



## puma409

these dont look painted. they look like they have been hydro-dipped. is that correct?


----------



## MattK

puma409 said:


> these dont look painted. they look like they have been hydro-dipped. is that correct?


Base coat is paint, graphics are dipped.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish

Can you do matte colors without clear coat that will still hold up?


----------



## Aggelos

with a semi-mat clear coat you can achieve that,as far as the clear coat is manufactured for cars


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

um....how much do you charge?


----------



## MattK

Yes, we have a matte finish.

Check out the website for pricing http://txrodandreel.com/Custom_Painted_Reels.php


----------



## Sum-n-Fishy

Very nice!


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er

Hey matt can you also do this with guns?


----------



## Troutman123

*Question Matt*

What other patterns do you have?
Regards,
Matt


----------



## MattK

I have done some of my guns and some for friends and family. We use a different paint and clear but applying the pattern is the same process. All the guns you see that have a real life camo pattern is done with the same process we use on the reels.

To be honest as of right now I don't want to start offering this service for firearms. We are too busy with reel cleaning/repairs, painting reels, rod repair, and custom rods. I have some great guys that work here in the shop but I really do need a clone lol

In the future I plan on offering this service on firearms but it probably won't be until next year.

Troutman123,
PM sent


----------

